
The Fatum Project - bfuller
https://github.com/fatum2/fatum-en/blob/master/docs/fatum_theory.txt
======
bfuller
We have the bot running and a telegram room for experience reports if anyone
wants to participate there:

[https://t.me/joinchat/LKAIcRIoXO6S8Dzp8uc0Wg](https://t.me/joinchat/LKAIcRIoXO6S8Dzp8uc0Wg)

